# Fulcrum Racing Zero 2-way fit reviews



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a second set of all-around wheels and have been looking at the Fulcrum Racing Zero 2-way fit set. I like that they seem to incorporate much of the Campy Shamal/Eurus design and seem to have excellent hubs as well. Not to mention they look incredibly cool, IMO anyway.
I'll be mounting these on a Dura Ace equipped bike, so my question is how well the Fulcrums work with the Shimano Dura Ace gruppo. Has anybody tried these on a Shimano equipped bike, or, can anyone running Fulcrums give me their opinion of the wheels in general?
Thank you in advance for the information :thumbsup:


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

they were made for shimano, and they work well.

I've used a bunch of their wheels, they are repackaged campy wheels (made by campy).... nothing surprising here...

outta the factory wheels i have seen, i'd take campy/fulcrum every time... the quality is top notch. getting more expensive tho.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

I have the Fulcrum Racing 1's and run an Ultegra cassette. They perform flawlessly and I love the wheels. Stiff, reasonably light, hold your line beautifully on hard corners, inspire confidence.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Ronman said:


> I'm looking at getting a second set of all-around wheels and have been looking at the Fulcrum Racing Zero 2-way fit set. I like that they seem to incorporate much of the Campy Shamal/Eurus design and seem to have excellent hubs as well. Not to mention they look incredibly cool, IMO anyway.
> I'll be mounting these on a Dura Ace equipped bike, so my question is how well the Fulcrums work with the Shimano Dura Ace gruppo. Has anybody tried these on a Shimano equipped bike, or, can anyone running Fulcrums give me their opinion of the wheels in general?
> Thank you in advance for the information :thumbsup:



While I don't have the Fulcrum 2-way fit, I do have the Eurus 2-way fit and LOVE them. One of the best wheels I've had. In fact, they are only second to my Campy Bora Ultra 2's. Very smooth, solid, and FAST. I'm running mine with a Campy grouppo.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for the feedback. Your comments are consistant with what I've been reading elsewhere, but it's good to hear it directly from those who have put some miles on these wheels. I'm ready to pull the trigger and order my wheelset.
I've read great things about Campy wheels (stiff) and hubs (smooth). From what I can tell, the Fulcrums I am looking at are basically Campy Eurus/Shamal wheels. That is a major plus for me, as this would be my wheel choice if I were running the Campy gruppo. 
Now I just have to decide if I want the Zeros w/red spokes or Ones w/black spokes. At my age you'd think this would be easy, but no......
Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I run a set of Zero's with my 7800.
They work flawlessly....


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

This discussion may be relevant... 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=172799


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*I just went green...*



Ronman said:


> I'm looking at getting a second set of all-around wheels and have been looking at the Fulcrum Racing Zero 2-way fit set. I like that they seem to incorporate much of the Campy Shamal/Eurus design and seem to have excellent hubs as well. Not to mention they look incredibly cool, IMO anyway.
> I'll be mounting these on a Dura Ace equipped bike, so my question is how well the Fulcrums work with the Shimano Dura Ace gruppo. Has anybody tried these on a Shimano equipped bike, or, can anyone running Fulcrums give me their opinion of the wheels in general?
> Thank you in advance for the information :thumbsup:


I have my set with Tubeless tires. And since then I have two flats in 3 month. Normal for the area I live. But here is the difference. I normally carry regular tires and tube. Once a flat I have to remove tire and tube and place a new tube. Old tube used to go to trash. Now I got a flat and the two times I got sufficent air to get home with about 40psi. I remove the piece of glass remove only one side of the tire, find the hole and I am actually using crazy glue to patch the hole. Worked like a charm twice. Have not buy a tube in 3 month with a spare tube still in a tool bag.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Spezzoto said:


> I have my set with Tubeless tires. ... Now I got a flat and the two times I got sufficent air to get home with about 40psi. I remove the piece of glass remove only one side of the tire, find the hole and I am actually using crazy glue to patch the hole. Worked like a charm twice. Have not buy a tube in 3 month with a spare tube still in a tool bag.


re: limping home @ 40psi ... is that with using a sealant like stans, or no sealant at all?


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*No sealant*



wankski said:


> re: limping home @ 40psi ... is that with using a sealant like stans, or no sealant at all?


I set them up without stans or sealant. I do not want them to get all sticky.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Update: 
I decided to get the Racing One 2-way and so far have about 200 miles on them. Wow, these are awesome wheels! I also run a set of Shimano DA c24-cls and at one time had a set of Ksyrium ES wheelset, so comparisons are inevitable. We ride in lots of wind, and I was surprised to find that the Ones seem to catch only a bit more wind than the c24, and the c24s are the best wheels I've had for riding into head/side winds. I attribute this to the more aero rim profile of the One compared to the box profile of the c24, and the spokes of the Racing zero/one 2-way to be thinner and narrower than of the Mavic Ksyriums. Being 200 lbs though, I actually prefer the Ones to the c24s as they are noticeably stiffer and more responsive. This is a non-issue for some lighter riders in our group who ride the c24s. When descending the Ones are awesome and instill lots of confidence. Both the Ones and C24s have excellent hubs and roll buttery smooth, so no difference there. As for looks, the Fulcrums definitely dress up my Ridley Helium nicely. 
This is my first experience with Fulcrums and I am so far impressed. If they prove durable over the long haul then I'll have no problem in recomending them.
And thanks again to everyone who provided input to my original post.


----------



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the zero's 2 way fit and love em.

I'm running tubeless tires with hutchinson protect'air - I tried fast'air sealant and both spewed foamy sealant all over the brand new wheels.

So far so good. I'm at 100psi and I weigh 185.


----------



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jon3234 said:


> I have the zero's 2 way fit and love em.
> 
> I'm running tubeless tires with hutchinson protect'air - I tried fast'air sealant and both spewed foamy sealant all over the brand new wheels.
> 
> So far so good. I'm at 100psi and I weigh 185.


This is the exact setup as I have. Fast air is a horrible product. 

Have you had any flats while using protect air? Does it seem to seal the gap?

I used protect air so I don't have to set them up with stans every couple months. These wheels rock btw.


----------



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

bump, anyone else using protect'air?

Thanks!


----------



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

ok, so I just had a flat the other day... a leak about the size of a pinpoint and didn't notice it until back at my house. So I gave the tires a spin in hopes the protect'air would seal it up and no luck whatsoever - even let it ferment overnight in hopes it would seal it.

So thumbs down to not only fast'air but also protect'air - I'm switching to Stans even though I'll have to add more sealant every 3 months. At least it will work!


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Jon3234 said:


> bump, anyone else using protect'air?
> 
> Thanks!



using Stan's sealant.... no problems and no mess so far (crosses fingers)


----------

